

A database to prevent the resale of stolen cameras, lenses & video equipment. - telepoiss
http://www.lenstag.com

======
gcb0
and what happens after the owner uses the thing for 5 years and completely
forget to update the site when he sells.. or forgot his login?

now he just have a $3k lens that is permanently marked as stolen?

